# Cooking another baby Snowball - PLEASE be a sticky one!!!



## x-Rainbow-x

Look what i got when i came home from work!!!!

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/dfe2cce1.jpg
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/492fa55f.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

PLEASE PLEASE BE A STICKY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cosmotbear

Congrats hun and sending you sticky vibes!!! X


----------



## saraendepity

i just seen your Fbook status and thought you might be!!! masive congrats hunny XOXOXO


----------



## ~KACI~

saraendepity said:


> i just seen your Fbook status and thought you might be!!! masive congrats hunny XOXOXO


Snap! Fingers crossed hun! 

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Yayyy! Obv the belly rubbing worked!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

eeeeeeee kim u know what i never thought of that!!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kimboowee said:


> Yayyy! Obv the belly rubbing worked!!

i think Emily needs to watch out then :rofl: she was our proper "Tester" :haha:


----------



## v2007

Aww congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## T'elle

Wowzers!!! fingers and toes crossed for you hunnie!!! <3 lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

oh wow! FX for a sticky one hun X


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! Lots of sticky :dust: x


----------



## Katieb07

Congratulations hun! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations hun :flow:


----------



## Justme

Congratulations hun :hugs: x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats! x


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations


----------



## bnt2010

Congratulations!!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## sabby52

Congrats hun x x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Kimboowee said:


> Yayyy! Obv the belly rubbing worked!!




Pinksnowball said:


> eeeeeeee kim u know what i never thought of that!!!


OMFG YOU RUBBED the BELLY!! !!! WOOOOOOOhoooooooooooo

COngrats hun, sticky glue sent your wayyyyyyyyy!!!:happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lea!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

do u think it was the belly rub???

if it was trip well spent!!

and i even have photographic evidence :rofl:


----------



## louise1302

woooooooooo hoooooooooo i hope this is your sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

I've already spotted your journal, but had to say in here too...

HOOOOOGE congratulations! I am so thrilled for you xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

~KACI~ said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> i just seen your Fbook status and thought you might be!!! masive congrats hunny XOXOXO
> 
> 
> Snap! Fingers crossed hun!
> 
> Congratulations!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! Huge congratulations honey and lots of sticky dust!
:dance:
xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Congratulations!!!! lots of sticky dust for you my dear!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/71a7f6e3.jpg

todays test, does anyone know the sensitivity of the asda tests?


----------



## danielle1987

huge congrats sending you loads of sticky baby dust, happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Oh my god congrats Leanne!!! Keeping it all crossed for you xxx


----------



## pip holder

Aaargh :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Oh yaay Lea :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance: :cloud9:

Stick where you are babba Snowball :dust:


Thrilled for you :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 678star-bex

aww a baby snowball congrats


----------



## Damita

Congrats hun :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

COngrats


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats brilliant news!! xx


----------



## Groovychick

https://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k375/luana360/Special%20Occasion/congrats022.gif


----------



## FierceAngel

yay congrats xxx

hope to be joining you soon!!! xx


----------



## Sovereign

Congats sweet x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations. Hope it's a sticky :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Im trying to google. but i know superdrug are 10 per whatever, think most others are 25


----------



## sam*~*louize

found this;

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/300781-hpt-sensitivity.html

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

thanks xxxxx :kiss:


----------



## AC81

congratulations!!


----------



## jenny_wren

ooooo leanne!!

:happydance::happydance:

congratulations!!!

:dust:

lots of sticky dust!!

xxx​


----------



## poppy

A massive congratulations!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Awwwww wicked!! Congrats xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratulations xxx


----------



## helen1234

Fingers crossed congratulations xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

yey definate progress!!

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/1fcbe568.jpg


----------



## cole2009

congratulations:baby:


----------



## princess_bump

cannot believe i missed this lea!! huge huge congratulations darling :hugs: xxxx


----------



## charliebear

oooh Congratulations!! x


----------



## Boothh

aww congrats hun really happy for you FX for sticky xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats hun :) xxx


----------



## KA92

Lea I can't beleve I missed this congrats babe :Dxxx


----------



## isil

ooo congratulations! :hugs:


----------

